# Huggie's Five Months Old Today!



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

My birthday boy is only 5 months old and every day is cause to celebrate with him! He's such a happy little guy and he loves everyone. Thought I'd share a few pics with you. He graduated puppy class last week. He's very smart and did well. The best part for him was the socialization with different dogs and people.

Barbara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You picked a good name. i want to hug him!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

He is a doll!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie pie - no wonder you're so proud of him!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

trueblue said:


> You picked a good name. i want to hug him!


Thanks, Kim. I can't take credit for the name. My breeder, Kathy, named him and it stuck because he is so huggable! :wink: And it's the only name he answers to anyway.

He just got brave enough to jump into DH's lap all by himself the other night.

Barbara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh goodness----he is a real doll baby!!!! :thumb: What a cute guy you have there! :kiss:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Huggie, on your graduation!!

Barbara - he is adorable - he looks like one of those little toys that you wind up and they bob back and forth across the floor. Sounds like he has a personality to go with those looks!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

He does look very huggable! There's no turning back once they know they can jump up on the couch! Ours have learned the phrase, "move over" and will make room for us!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Huggie is adorable.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable! My two love the squirrels in the log too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww what a sweetie pie!! My Whimsy turns 5 months old today.
How much does he weigh??


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Aww...he's adorable! Where in OC do you live? I'm moving to Laguna Niguel next month. We should have a playdate! Lola has a ton of energy and loves playing with puppies.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So very cute!!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

whimsy said:


> aww what a sweetie pie!! My Whimsy turns 5 months old today.
> How much does he weigh??


Thanks! Whimsy's quite the cutie too! Huggie weighs 9 lbs. How much does Whimsy weigh?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rumor is wishing his brother a Happy 5 month.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

What an adorable boy!! Happy 5th month birthday Huggie!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

susieg said:


> Aww...he's adorable! Where in OC do you live? I'm moving to Laguna Niguel next month. We should have a playdate! Lola has a ton of energy and loves playing with puppies.


Hi Susie. I live in Fountain Valley. It's about twenty-five miles from Laguna Niguel. Huggie loves playdates.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Rumor is wishing his brother a Happy 5 month.


Hi Leeann! Huggie wishes his brother Rumor a Happy 5 month too and sends him a :hug: and a :kiss:. We both wish Rumor didn't live so far away. Let us know next time Rumor is in California. How much does Rumor weigh now?

Barbara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

huggies mom......whimsy was exactly 7 lbs when she went to the vet 2 weeks ago.
I suspect she has gained a bit more since then. Maybe 7 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

barbarak said:


> Hi Leeann! Huggie wishes his brother Rumor a Happy 5 month too and sends him a :hug: and a :kiss:. We both wish Rumor didn't live so far away. Let us know next time Rumor is in California. How much does Rumor weigh now?
> 
> Barbara


He is 8 lbs now but thinks he is as big as my 14lb guy.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

barbarak said:


> Hi Susie. I live in Fountain Valley. It's about twenty-five miles from Laguna Niguel. Huggie loves playdates.


Fab! I'll send you a message after I move in. Lola is going to miss all of her neighborhood friends when we move, she's quite the socialite  She'll be thrilled to have a new friend, esp an adorable hav like Huggie!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Huggie's weight has remained at nine pounds for the last 3 weeks. I'm wondering how much bigger he'll get. What age did most of your Havs stop growing? Is there any way to estimate what his full-grown weight will be from what he weighs now?

Huggie thanks everybody for the compliments and has another photo he wants me to share that I took yesterday.

Barbara


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

He looks so stinkin Happy, adorable!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hugs to Huggie from my three! Barbara, remember to be real careful not to let him jump off the couch yet . It's hard once they can get up there on their own but it's better for their joints if you van minimize it at this young age. The little rascal!! Lol


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Huggie is adorable!!!! I just love him!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Huggie is so adorable!!! Our Bella is a hugger too. She has recently passed the 5 month mark as well and didn't take but a few days home with us to figure out that she could jump up on the sofa. Now when she enters my parents house she jumps right up on the sofa to greet my Mom.

Happy birthday - and way to go on the ribbon!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy 5 months birthday Huggie and all the Kisses and Romance pups! I was away at the National and am just now trying to get caught up on here. 

Barbara, he is still just as cute as ever. I agree with Carole, don't let him jump off the furniture or your bed. Not good from his legs at all at this age. I saw his brother Mickey this past week at national and he is looking good too. 

If you can feel his ribs, his weight should be ok. If not, might be he is being a wee bit too spoiled! LOLOLOL I would imagine he would be around 10-12 lbs full grown based on his weight at 8 weeks.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Hugs to Huggie from my three! Barbara, remember to be real careful not to let him jump off the couch yet . It's hard once they can get up there on their own but it's better for their joints if you van minimize it at this young age. The little rascal!! Lol


Hi Carole! Fortunately, he hasn't jumped off the couch.....he just keeps jumping on. Okay when someone's sitting there ready to keep him from jumping, but scares me when he jumps up there when the couch is empty. I keep an eye on him and take him off when that happens. He's a rascal alright!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Happy 5 months birthday Huggie and all the Kisses and Romance pups! I was away at the National and am just now trying to get caught up on here.
> 
> Barbara, he is still just as cute as ever. I agree with Carole, don't let him jump off the furniture or your bed. Not good from his legs at all at this age. I saw his brother Mickey this past week at national and he is looking good too.
> 
> If you can feel his ribs, his weight should be ok. If not, might be he is being a wee bit too spoiled! LOLOLOL I would imagine he would be around 10-12 lbs full grown based on his weight at 8 weeks.


Hi Kathy! I haven't let him jump off, but it's hard to keep him from jumping up now that he knows he can do it! Kind of like with the stairs. He runs up them but he's afraid to go down. I'd like to keep it that way so I always carry him down. What age will it be safe for him to jump off the couch?

I can still feel his ribs. He doesn't miss many meals, but sometimes he skips breakfast so I just take it away like you said. He enjoys little treats but I don't overdo it. I gave him too many one night at training class and he got the runs the next day. He's only had them twice. The other time was from class when the teacher gave all the dogs a pig's ear. I took it away the next day when I saw the result and never gave it back! LOL He loves the Merrick flossies. I bought a big box of them for him. DH thought I was nuts for getting so many, but H was happy about it!

I wish I had been there at Nationals. Would have loved to see Mickey again and you and everyone else!


----------

